# DELL 2709W als TV-Bildschirm



## CrSt3r (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

da meine Freundin und ich einen halbwegs ordentlichen und großen TV brauchen (der DELL stand probeweise schon im Wohnzimmer, reicht von der Größe) und dieses Gerät mir auf dem Schreibtisch nun ehrlich gesagt zu groß ist, stehen wir vor einer Entscheidung.

Meine Idee war, dank Anschlussvielfalt und vor allem HDMI-Anschluss, den "Dell 2709W" in das Wohnzimmer zu stellen. 
Angeschlossen würde er dann über den "T-Home Media Receiver 300" via HDMI.
Audio würde auch über den Monitor gehen, da er ja alle nur erdenklichen Anschlüsse hat. 

Ich würde mir dann den "DELL 2209WA" für meinen Schreibtisch holen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn ... Wäre der "DELL 2709W" eine brauchbare Alternative, oder machen wir uns damit keine Freude?


----------



## Barney Stinson (3. Dezember 2009)

Erstens mal hast du eine Auflösung von 1920x1200, wirst also bei FullHD kein optimales Bild bekommen.
Des weiteren ist der Panel kein wirklich guter TV Ersatz... Wirst nicht glücklich damit ...


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ... vielleicht sollte ich den einfach noch mal übers Wochenende anschließen und TV gucken. 

Prad sagt, dass Formate automatisch erkannt werden, jedoch SD-Wiedergabe nur "befriedigende" Werte erreichte. 

Was genau muss ich mir darunter vorstellen.

PRAD | Testbericht DELL 2709W


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Hast du denn den 27er schon gekauft? Ich würde zu einem "normalen" TV greifen, weil der einfach mehr dafür gedacht ist.
Vielleicht kann das T-Home-Ding ja sogar ein wenig hochskalieren, müsste man ausprobieren. Aber einen 2709 ins Wohnzimmer stellen ist humbug.

so far


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Dezember 2009)

Das "Ding" besitze ich nun schon ezwas länger als ein Jahr. Dadurch dass wir umgezogen sind und ein neuer Schreibtisch vorhanden ist, der nicht mehr ganz so riesig ist, wird der TFT im Arbeitszimmer einfach ... zu groß. Ein 22" würde hier viel mehr Sinn machen. 

Deswegen die Überlegung den TFT, da er ja eigentlich auch für TV gedacht ist (jedenfalls PIP, und von den Ausgängen her zu schließen auch mehr) ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen und sich die 700€+ für ein TV-Gerät sparen und eben nur ~250€ für einen "DELL 2209WA" ausgeben,


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja machen kannst du es schon, nur würde ich lieber den 27er verticken und nen "richtigen" TV holen.

so far


----------



## magiceye04 (3. Dezember 2009)

Da ich gerade vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stehe: Gibts denn anständige, "richtige" Fernseher in der 70cm-Klasse, wenn man noch überwiegend analog bzw. DVB-T oder ne DVD schaut?


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du eh nur "normale" Inhalte hast, dann würde ich einen 30er (oder 32er) empfehlen. Die sind halbHD (reicht dir ja) und kosten relativ wenig Geld.

so far


----------



## magiceye04 (3. Dezember 2009)

Geld soll nicht unbedingt das Problem sein.
Ich frage mich nur, ob die Hersteller in den kleinen Geräten außer dem guten Namen der großen auch noch die ganze innovative Technik unterbringen.
Aktuell hab ich z.B. den hier im Auge: LG 32SL8000 32" LCD-TV, DVB-T/DVB-C, 200 Hz, Full HD, Slim Line
Full-HD muß schon sein, und sei es nur wegen der Urlaubsbilder, die darauf gezeigt werden sollen 

Monitor als Fernseher wäre eher eine Übergangslösung, jetzt als Fernseher nutzen und in 1-3 Jahren dann ins Arbeitszimmer damit und wieder vor dem Problem des Fernsehkaufs stehen. In der Hoffnung, daß dann endlich die ganzen aktuellen Neuentwicklungen ein wenig zur Ruhe gekommen sind und sich gesetzt haben.


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja der Vorteil und zugleich (in deinem Fall) auch der Nachteil an fullHD ist die immens hohe Auflösung. Da kannst du machen was du willst, Pal sieht auf fullHD immer gruselig aus.
Bis was innovatives kommt kann es noch ein wenig dauern, die nächste Entwicklungsstufe wären vollLED-TVs, allerdings brauchen die noch ein wenig.

so far


----------



## magiceye04 (3. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell schau ich analoges TV hin und wieder via TV-Karte auf nem 20". Mit der Standardsoftware sieht es in der Tat grauenhaft aus, mit Dscaler und seinen zahlreichen Filtern ist es dann aber ganz ordentlich, trotz der hohen Auflösung. 
Das wird der preiswerte DVB-T-Tuner vermutlich alles nicht machen und auf nem Monitor siehts dann wirklich besch...eiden aus. Ich glaub, es wird dann wohl ein Fernseher mitsamt seiner hoffentlich hochentwickelten Scaler-Technik 
Danke für die Denkanstöße und sorry fürs Kapern des Threads.


----------



## CrSt3r (5. Dezember 2009)

So ... wir haben jetzt spontan beim Shoppen in der Stadt entschlossen einen TV zu kaufen. 

Ich behalte nun den "DELL 2709W" an meinem Arbeitsplatz und der kleine 10 Jahre alte RöhrenTV aus dem Wohnzimmer wandert in den Schrott. 

Gekauft haben wir einen Samsung UE32B6000. 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Caspar (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicht auf den Schrott, jeder Stundent würde den garantiert mit geschmatzten Händen in Empfang nehmen! ^^ (Anzeige schalten)  Viel Spaß beim Fernsehen!


----------

